# Discus in PGH?



## wizzin (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone know of any good sources for decent discus in the pittsburgh area? All oddball seems to be the best, but they didn't have a huge selection last I was there. Still not sure on the mail order/internet buy thing. I like to see the fish I buy.

Thanks!


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Oddball is your best bet. Elmer's has some but I'm not too impressed with the quality. Local pickup is going to be limited since the demand isn't there - high price tag and high maintenance requirements.

When I am going to get some online, I'll either use Discus Hans or Carey Strong in Michigan.

Speaking of which - Discus Hans is going to be giving a talk at the next Greater Pittsburgh Aquarium Society meeting: www.gpasi.org

I'm not sure if he's going to bring down fish for sale, but you can contact him. (I believe Oddball gets their discus from his stock).


----------



## wizzin (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks hooha! I actually just saw that info about Discus Hans being at the next GPASI meeting before I checked back here. A&B Oddball has Stendker fish, and they are nice. I'm just looking for a group of the same look (i.e. 5 red pigeon bloods) of the same size etc. I noticed a breeder in Weirton WV who seems to have quite a bit of stock and at some decent prices listed on aquabid. Username Bhbbts? Regardless, thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

no problem bud, check out the GPASI meeting if you have a chance, should be a good talk and you aren't required to be a member to see it.


----------



## Justshoe (Aug 1, 2009)

Wetpets in mcmurray has an awsome selection. Some are from hans, some in house bred and raised, some from other importers. Generally they have at least 100 varities in stock.


----------

